# Magnesium & Malic Acid for Fibromyalgia & CFS



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

This was posted on the Constipation forum by Andalucia. It's a very good, informative site on the use of Magnesium to help with Fibro and CFS and many other illnesses. I know some of the BB members mentioned taking Magnesium for the muscle pain. Hope this helps someone. http://www.wholefoodsmarket.com/healthinfo.../magnesium.html


----------



## allinknots (Jun 29, 1999)

hey thanks, my hubby needs this.


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Thanks Fiesty! I just knew I had done the wrong thing by coming off the magnesium on a daily basis when I started an antidepressant. It took about two or three weeks to notice I was having more pain in the muscle/joint area where I had previously found relief with the magnesium & malic acid. I know without one doubt that it has helped me with the pain, and also the constipation. Great info..I've printed this out for the dosage recommendations. I had also wondered why all of a sudden my high blood pressure had decreased without daily medication I was suppose to be taking for it. A bonus I have learned about! My kidney stones have been more infrequent.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

That's very interesting, Rowe2. I just started taking Magnesium for the constipation problem. I get 200 mg. with my daily vitamin and I take another 500 mg. in the a.m. and 500 mg. in the p.m. It sure seems like a lot, but apparently I must be one of those who needs the maximum dose and then some. I had one day of looser b.m. but since then it's back to "C". With all the repair work I had done 3 years ago, the Doc told me to never allow myself to get constipated. Jeesh. Easier said than done. The minute the stool is on the softer side, I don't have the control to make it to the bathroom in time.And then with "C", there's too much straining which will "undo" what the Doc did and I'll have to have a Colostomy sooner rather than later. Can't win.It sure is interesting to learn that Magnesium and Malic Acid may play quite a role in managing some of the pain from the Fibro. I hurt so bad I have to force myself to do things. I'm not one to stay idle for long and I hate the limitations. I keep pushing myself and that's not good. Just a vicious cycle this Fibro is.I'm hoping in the weeks to come I start noticing some improvement by taking more Magnesium.


----------

